# Scales Peeling off



## Betta man

Yesterday, I noticed draco, my male betta had something white around his scales. I took him out and put him in a half gal medical container with some betta revive. Just a moment ago, I walked in and looked at him again. His scales look as if they are peeling off and there't white stuff around them. What is it? And what is the treatment? I have also noticed something about another one of my bettas named pulcher. He is swimming very slowly and staying at the top and not eating a lot. His water is clean and warm and he has plenty of space to swim around. I'm wondering if he could be dying of old age as he is an old betta and will be turning 3 years old soon. He has also gotten his fins ripped up several times and the stress could be killing him as he is always repairing his fins. Idk if i'm having all these betta problems because they're all old or because I'm doing something wrong. The fish have been in clean water the whole time under my care and both were in my 16 gallon which is very clean. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated! :fish:


----------



## Sorafish

White stuff coming from his scales could be him shedding his slime coat? I'm not sure on the cause of this, but I've had it happen with several fish before, most of whom have done so in old age and died, but I've also had it happen with recently shipped fish, which makes me think it could be a problem with the ph/change in water conditions. When was the last time you changed their tanks water? And when you did so, did you test the ph coming from the tap vs what was already in the tank?


----------



## Guest

It could be slime disease. No fish that I have ever known or seen sheds off their slime coat. There is a treatment for slime disease and I can't remember what it is. But I will look it up and let you know Betta man. As for the other one, it could be old age, or he could be bloated/constipated.

I hope that your bettas get better soon!


----------



## Guest

Take a look at this, read everything:

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=719

This just might help you with your problems with your bettas.


----------



## Betta man

He's still alive. It's very odd. I checked all of my other fish and non show any signs of it. Should I nuke the tank or will betta revive work?


----------



## Betta man

He also has fungus. It's attacking his ripped up fins and his head a little bit. Doesn't iodine help? That's what I read.


----------



## Sorafish

I've heard of applying peroxide to the infected spot directly. 


And angelclown, yes, fish are known to shed their slime coat under stress, extreme ph changes, and when there is too much gas in the water(This happens when you don't age the water for large water changes, or when you don't have a bubbler to release the gasses from the water). That you've never seen a fish do so means that the fish you saw were well cared for/or didn't have any of those conditions effecting it.


----------



## Betta man

I had a bubbler in the water. I did a salt bath and swabbed him in betta revive.


----------



## lohachata

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/bettas/34885-betta-care.html


----------



## iheartfish:)

Loha: What??


----------



## Betta man

what? Draco is doing much better now. His scales aren't peeling off anymore and his fungus is pretty much gone. Pucher is worse though. He has white spots on him (that don't look like ich) and his eyes are so cloudy, he can't see.


----------

